# DOD now Enabled



## dbooth

Woke up this morning and had channel 1000 and DOD enabled man is that sweet. I swore I had been dreaming. Anyone get theres?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Had it for months now...

Any specific platform you are referring too?


----------



## Justin23

Earl Bonovich said:


> Had it for months now...
> 
> Any specific platform you are referring too?


Earl is DOD enabled for the HR-21? The DTV website says its only for the HR-20. Thanks.

J


----------



## nazz

Nothing but the 'boink' on my HR21-700 with current CE. Been networked since install a month ago.

If yours is an HR21-700 do you have an HR20 on your account?


----------



## dbooth

sorry about that after my crazy HR21-700 poll i got a little nuts . I have an HR21-700 and it the Current CE no hr20 of any sort nor have I ever had one. Waited since the week before xmas with that first ce to get it enabled.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Justin23 said:


> Earl is DOD enabled for the HR-21? The DTV website says its only for the HR-20. Thanks.
> 
> J


It is not readily available yet for the HR21 series


----------



## 4yanx

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is not readily available yet for the HR21 series


Well, at least not readily available is *ce*rtainly better than not available.


----------



## ceyancey

I saw the following info on the HighDefForum this moring..............


HR21 DoD

Don't know why this has been kept such a secret but all you have to do is call:

(800) 347-3288

wait for the automated voice thing to ask you want you want and say
"Activate DirecTV On Demand"

It will do a weird beep for 15 seconds then say you now have directv od!!! I plugged my ethernet in and ta-dah! It also shows in my account online. 

btw I have an hr21-700 if you were curious and never have owned a hr20.


----------



## dbooth

02/04/2008XXXXXXXX8981DIRECTV on DEMAND - Charge$0.00$0.00


----------



## 4yanx

ceyancey said:


> I saw the following info on the HighDefForum this moring..............
> 
> HR21 DoD
> 
> Don't know why this has been kept such a secret but all you have to do is call:
> 
> (800) 347-3288
> 
> wait for the automated voice thing to ask you want you want and say
> "Activate DirecTV On Demand"
> 
> It will do a weird beep for 15 seconds then say you now have directv od!!! I plugged my ethernet in and ta-dah! It also shows in my account online.
> 
> btw I have an hr21-700 if you were curious and never have owned a hr20.


WOW! Have you noticed any other issues, or is it too early. I ask because I believe that one has had the ability to get "initialized" for DoD for awhile on an HR21, but *STRONG *advice was to not do so. Perhaps this has changed. (?)


----------



## dbooth

i don't know but I am glad i didn't have to try anything crazy before mine started to work


----------



## ceyancey

4yanx said:


> WOW! Have you noticed any other issues, or is it too early. I ask because I believe that one has had the ability to get "initialized" for DoD for awhile on an HR21, but *STRONG *advice was to not do so. Perhaps this has changed. (?)


I had it enabled on my HR21 but still did not have access. Once I made the call, I can now see all the DoD Channels and selections and it all happened within about 15-30 minutes. I'm going to let the sys stabilize for a few hours and then see if I can actually download anything.


----------



## 4yanx

ceyancey said:


> I had it enabled on my HR21 but still did not have access. Once I made the call, I can now see all the DoD Channels and selections and it all happened within about 15-30 minutes. I'm going to let the sys stabilize for a few hours and then see if I can actually download anything.


I tried the call, too, and got the "you're activated" message. So far, nothing on my on-line account or on the screen. Clicking on "On Demand" in the HR21 Menu still says "coming soon". Could be that D*will activate anyone but it will only be USABLE if you have an HR20, for now. Will wait and see.


----------



## dbooth

I think you need to at least have a currect CE that has the feature enabled. Not the current NR


----------



## Matt_FL

dbooth said:


> I think you need to at least have a currect CE that has the feature enabled. Not the current NR


What is CE vs. NR?


----------



## dbooth

CE is cutting edge or beta releases of new firmware usually deployed Fri and Sat nights there is a CE section of the forum you cna goto for more info on it. The NR is National Release firmware pushed to you by Directv.


----------



## jhc13

I too did the automated enable DOD and now see:
02/04/2008XXXXXXXXXXXXDIRECTV on DEMAND - Charge$0.00$0.00

I heard that option yesterday when i was activating a new hr21 and didnt think twice about it. Still at work, so I havent confirmed it's working yet.


----------



## ceyancey

4yanx said:


> I tried the call, too, and got the "you're activated" message. So far, nothing on my on-line account or on the screen. Clicking on "On Demand" in the HR21 Menu still says "coming soon". Could be that D*will activate anyone but it will only be USABLE if you have an HR20, for now. Will wait and see.


I have an HR21 and have never had and HR20. I am running the new CE (1F8) so it's possible that why I can now utilze DoD.


----------



## bakers12

dbooth said:


> I think you need to at least have a currect CE that has the feature enabled. Not the current NR


I just want to point out that running CE software has extra responsibility that you need to accept. One of those is that you do not call DirecTV for help. The CE forum is your source for support.

Be sure to read and follow the rules of the CE forum if you want to use the software.


----------



## dbooth

yes, Bakers thanks for pointing that out


----------



## rainsears

does yours Hr21-700 work DOD now?



dbooth said:


> sorry about that after my crazy HR21-700 poll i got a little nuts . I have an HR21-700 and it the Current CE no hr20 of any sort nor have I ever had one. Waited since the week before xmas with that first ce to get it enabled.


----------



## rainsears

Could you walk me through what I need to do to get the DOD to work on my HR21-700? where is this CE that I need to download and how do I update my receiver if I need to?



ceyancey said:


> I have an HR21 and have never had and HR20. I am running the new CE (1F8) so it's possible that why I can now utilze DoD.


----------



## rainsears

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is not readily available yet for the HR21 series


Could you walk me through what I need to do to get the DOD to work on my 
HR21-700? where is this CE that I need to download and how do I update my receiver if I need to?


----------



## rainsears

This sounds great, but it did not work for me. I did exactly what you did.

Does it require a phone hookup, or a period of time that has to pass first?

Would really apprecaite your assistance on this!!!
Thanx



ceyancey said:


> I saw the following info on the HighDefForum this moring..............
> 
> HR21 DoD
> 
> Don't know why this has been kept such a secret but all you have to do is call:
> 
> (800) 347-3288
> 
> wait for the automated voice thing to ask you want you want and say
> "Activate DirecTV On Demand"
> 
> It will do a weird beep for 15 seconds then say you now have directv od!!! I plugged my ethernet in and ta-dah! It also shows in my account online.
> 
> btw I have an hr21-700 if you were curious and never have owned a hr20.


----------



## ceyancey

rainsears said:


> Could you walk me through what I need to do to get the DOD to work on my HR21-700? where is this CE that I need to download and how do I update my receiver if I need to?


To become part of the Cutting Edge Beta Testing group, you must first follow the instructions at the following link: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1428661#post1428661

You will see that downloading CE means you have responsibilities to test out new versions and post your findings IAW the instructions provided. CEs are released somewhat regularly, but you must be registered to receive the annoucements via email. You will usually have to download the SW between 11pm-2AM EST.

I've been testing my DoD all day and it works great thus far. I haven't been able to break anything yet and I've watch a number of shows that I downloaded. Good luck,


----------



## jimacardenas

ceyancey said:


> To become part of the Cutting Edge Beta Testing group, you must first follow the instructions at the following link:
> 
> You will see that downloading CE means you have responsibilities to test out new versions and post your findings IAW the instructions provided. CEs are released somewhat regularly, but you must be registered to receive the annoucements via email. You will usually have to download the SW between 11pm-2AM EST.
> 
> I've been testing my DoD all day and it works great thus far. I haven't been able to break anything yet and I've watch a number of shows that I downloaded. Good luck,


Does this mean in order to have the dod service on the hr21, i must have the CE instead of the NR. I am having the same issue the with doing all the instructions but not being able to receive any of the dod service. An help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cable_X

I called the number as well and when prompted did the "Activate...". The following immediately showed up on my account: 
02/05/2008 XXXXXXXX5921 DIRECTV on DEMAND - Charge$0.00 $0.00

I will have to get home today and see if I actually have it. Good find!


----------



## jmcdolej

Ok, I found the easter egg, yesterday to call and activate using the automated system. Works great, DOD is <borat voice> verry niice <borat voice>,

Earl or someone. .. why is this secret so taboo. It took me 2 minutes to do. I didnt have to talk to a CSR. I have been waiting for over a month now and all I had to do was make a quick call. I know I know we are not entitled to a CE but I dont see how making this call for automated activation is a big deal. the thread from yesterday got deleted I guess that told about this trick, so if this one does too I will help whoever needs this info. BTW- I love the DOD.


----------



## scottman

When you call, enter your phone number but don't go thru the prompts after that or you will get a CSR. Right away say "activate directv on demand". It activates with no other requirements. I am an active CE tester. I feel, if they didn't want us to have DOD, then it would not allow the activation to go thru so easily. At least now I have another use for my expensive cable modem!


----------



## GAM

ceyancey said:


> I saw the following info on the HighDefForum this moring..............
> 
> HR21 DoD
> 
> Don't know why this has been kept such a secret but all you have to do is call:
> 
> (800) 347-3288
> 
> wait for the automated voice thing to ask you want you want and say
> "Activate DirecTV On Demand"
> 
> It will do a weird beep for 15 seconds then say you now have directv od!!! I plugged my ethernet in and ta-dah! It also shows in my account online.
> 
> btw I have an hr21-700 if you were curious and never have owned a hr20.


Thanks for the info. I have a HR21-700 (only HD receiver) and had been waiting for over a month for DOD to be enabled and did this yesterday.
It worked immediately. I had DOD right away and this morning I logged into DirecTv.com and I now have Remote Booking (m.directv.com works as well.)
Thanks again! :joy:


----------



## dbooth

I also seem to now have remote booking


----------



## decubs

GAM said:


> Thanks for the info. I have a HR21-700 (only HD receiver) and had been waiting for over a month for DOD to be enabled and did this yesterday.
> It worked immediately. I had DOD right away and this morning I logged into DirecTv.com and I now have Remote Booking (m.directv.com works as well.)
> Thanks again! :joy:


I have an HR21 (black HD DVR), and would love to enable DoD. I'm not running any CE though -- can I still call this 800 # and activate this if I'm running the most up to date NR for the machine?


----------



## GAM

No, you need to be on one of the last CEs. I don't recall which one exactly but you can look in the CE forum to see which CE release was the first to have the DOD code in it.


----------



## scottman

Remote booking here too! It seems the HR21 has finally grown up!


----------



## nazz

I tried this a little while ago since calling an automatic prompt doesn't seem to violate calling D* and speaking to anyone. So far it has shown up on my account and my HR21-700 now goes to 'Channel 1000 Not Available' instead of the 'boink' when I select it. I'm hoping it just needs to populate since things otherwise are looking good.

My thanks and vote for post of the year go to *ceyancey* for sharing this info!

UPDATE TO ADD: It's now working.


----------



## DennisG

ceyancey said:


> I saw the following info on the HighDefForum this moring..............
> 
> HR21 DoD
> 
> Don't know why this has been kept such a secret but all you have to do is call:
> 
> (800) 347-3288
> 
> wait for the automated voice thing to ask you want you want and say
> "Activate DirecTV On Demand"
> 
> It will do a weird beep for 15 seconds then say you now have directv od!!! I plugged my ethernet in and ta-dah! It also shows in my account online.
> 
> btw I have an hr21-700 if you were curious and never have owned a hr20.


Made the call last night. All automated - No CSR. Showed up on-line right away. Did not show up on my HR21 until this morning. Have not had a chance to put it through the paces yet.

Currently running CE:03:08 on HR21-700, no prior HR2x units.


----------



## adamcoleman1978

I have been trying to get the new ce software on my HDDVR 21-700 and it says new software found but its not the version you guys have how do i get it? Is there a certain timeframe?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

adamcoleman1978 said:


> I have been trying to get the new ce software on my HDDVR 21-700 and it says new software found but its not the version you guys have how do i get it? Is there a certain timeframe?


Yes, there is a certain time frame.

Please read the FAQ's in the CE forum....
Which include the reasons why you should be downloading CE versions.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

adamcoleman1978 said:


> I have been trying to get the new ce software on my HDDVR 21-700 and it says new software found but its not the version you guys have how do i get it? Is there a certain timeframe?


Yes there is certain times for the CE windows. They are normally on Friday and Saturday nights between 11:00 pm and 2:30 am ET. But not every unit has one every week. You need to visit the CE forum to check and see when there is a new one. You can also sign up to receive a email notification when there is a new CE update. The announcements are normally posted some time during the day on Friday.


----------



## adamcoleman1978

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, there is a certain time frame.
> 
> Please read the FAQ's in the CE forum....
> Which include the reasons why you should be downloading CE versions.


Yeah I understand what the ce are for testing and such.Trust me I watch too much tv and put mine through the paces lol


----------



## 4yanx

BMoreRavens said:


> Yes there is certain times for the CE windows. They are normally on Friday and Saturday nights between 11:00 pm and 2:30 am ET. But not every unit has one every week. You need to visit the CE forum to check and see when there is a new one. You can also sign up to receive a email notification when there is a new CE update. The announcements are normally posted some time during the day on Friday.


Is it truly 2:30am as the general closing window? I was unable to get my CE when I tried last Saturday at about 11:10PST (2:10EST) and was told by one of the gurus here that the reason was likely because the window closes at 2:00am EST. (?)


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

4yanx said:


> Is it truly 2:30am as the general closing window? I was unable to get my CE when I tried last Saturday at about 11:10PST (2:10EST) and was told by one of the gurus here that the reason was likely because the window closes at 2:00am EST. (?)


Yes it is 2:30 am ET but I would not start it a past about 2:05 maybe 2:10 because if doesn't finish downloading in time it will keep trying to download new software for a while and then it will download the NR software again once it is back in the stream.


----------



## Cable_X

Update: VOD working on my HR21-700! Downloaded South Park.

Thank you, DirecTV.


----------



## rainsears

Let me know if you got it as I STILL do not have it

Thanx



Cable_X said:


> I called the number as well and when prompted did the "Activate...". The following immediately showed up on my account:
> 02/05/2008 XXXXXXXX5921 DIRECTV on DEMAND - Charge$0.00 $0.00
> 
> I will have to get home today and see if I actually have it. Good find!


----------



## rainsears

So am I going to download the software to my PC when it comes available again?
How often does it come up for downloading?



ceyancey said:


> To become part of the Cutting Edge Beta Testing group, you must first follow the instructions at the following link: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1428661#post1428661
> 
> You will see that downloading CE means you have responsibilities to test out new versions and post your findings IAW the instructions provided. CEs are released somewhat regularly, but you must be registered to receive the annoucements via email. You will usually have to download the SW between 11pm-2AM EST.
> 
> I've been testing my DoD all day and it works great thus far. I haven't been able to break anything yet and I've watch a number of shows that I downloaded. Good luck,


----------



## rainsears

How is the software downloaded, to my PC?

How often does it come available for download?



ceyancey said:


> To become part of the Cutting Edge Beta Testing group, you must first follow the instructions at the following link: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1428661#post1428661
> 
> You will see that downloading CE means you have responsibilities to test out new versions and post your findings IAW the instructions provided. CEs are released somewhat regularly, but you must be registered to receive the annoucements via email. You will usually have to download the SW between 11pm-2AM EST.
> 
> I've been testing my DoD all day and it works great thus far. I haven't been able to break anything yet and I've watch a number of shows that I downloaded. Good luck,


----------



## Cable_X

rainsears said:


> How is the software downloaded, to my PC?
> 
> How often does it come available for download?


There is usually an open window (Fri/Sat nights from 23:00 - 02:00) to download the firmware to your DVR. The forum, Cutting Edge; has all the necessary instructions on how to accomplish this, plus the "window of opportunity".

Please read the instructions carefully and make sure you don't call CSR for support when downloading the CE's.


----------



## Cable_X

rainsears said:


> Let me know if you got it as I STILL do not have it
> 
> Thanx


I had to make sure I was on one of the latest CE's. The NR (x193) for the HR21-700 doesn't work. I went home after calling the automated number and see enough, when I did MENU - ON DEMAND, it placed me into the VOD screen. I downloaded a couple of shows to see. With my 6.5mb DSL, downloading didn't take long at all.


----------



## rainsears

Cable_X said:


> There is usually an open window (Fri/Sat nights from 23:00 - 02:00) to download the firmware to your DVR. The forum, Cutting Edge; has all the necessary instructions on how to accomplish this, plus the "window of opportunity".
> 
> Please read the instructions carefully and make sure you don't call CSR for support when downloading the CE's.


One last question on downloading.... is it through the Satalite or phone line. I do not not keep my phone line connected 24/7 ?

Thanks again for all your help, & I WILL NOT CALL THE directtv customer service.


----------



## ceored

rainsears said:


> One last question on downloading.... is it through the Satalite or phone line. I do not not keep my phone line connected 24/7 ?
> 
> Thanks again for all your help, & I WILL NOT CALL THE directtv customer service.


It through the Sat but you should have phone line connected so that you can help out on the CE issues/evaluation. You need to check all the functions of the box in order to help provide feedback, not to mention the user agreement.


----------



## rkicklighter

I followed instructions in post #8 this morning at about 8:30 am. Within minutes the channels started to populate and by 10:30 I was testing the download.

Something else to play with!


----------



## DVaccarelli

Is the Cutting Edge software upgrade for the DoD on the HR21-700 tonight at 11PM?


----------



## drx792

DVaccarelli said:


> Is the Cutting Edge software upgrade for the DoD on the HR21-700 tonight at 11PM?


yes it will include it, providing that it gets released.


----------



## RLJ

Happy to report that I finally have DOD on channel 1000 of my HR21-700 solo, although I had to unplug the system for about 5 minutes. Before that all I could get is the anoying "bonk" when I either clicked on the "On Demand" on the menu or selected channel 1000.
Now I'm waiting till the guide populate, hopefully in a couple of hours.

Thanks to all that made all this information available.

RLJ


----------



## DVaccarelli

RLJ said:


> Happy to report that I finally have DOD on channel 1000 of my HR21-700 solo, although I had to unplug the system for about 5 minutes. Before that all I could get is the anoying "bonk" when I either clicked on the "On Demand" on the menu or selected channel 1000.
> Now I'm waiting till the guide populate, hopefully in a couple of hours.
> 
> Thanks to all that made all this information available.
> 
> RLJ


I did the same thing last night at 11PM and it works for me on my HR21-700.


----------



## aphex

I tried this, this morning and when I called, I asked the IVR "Active DirecTV on Demand" - it did the strange sounds for quite a while and then said, "please hold on while I transfer you" - then it started ringing. Not wanting to talk to a CSR about this - I hung up. Do I need to wait on the line or is it simply not going to work for me?

I have an HR21-700 running the latest CE (and have been doing the CE thing for about 4 months now)


----------



## sailermon

aphex said:


> I tried this, this morning and when I called, I asked the IVR "Active DirecTV on Demand" - it did the strange sounds for quite a while and then said, "please hold on while I transfer you" - then it started ringing. Not wanting to talk to a CSR about this - I hung up. Do I need to wait on the line or is it simply not going to work for me?
> 
> I have an HR21-700 running the latest CE (and have been doing the CE thing for about 4 months now)


The automated system sends you to a CSR if it cannot match your request with the database, so your request was not understood. Try again and speak slowly and clearly "Activate DirecTV on Demand"
You will here a series of clicks and the automated voice will reply that DoD has be activated. Wait a few hours and you should have it.


----------



## aphex

sailermon said:


> The automated system sends you to a CSR if it cannot match your request with the database, so your request was not understood. Try again and speak slowly and clearly "Activate DirecTV on Demand"
> You will here a series of clicks and the automated voice will reply that DoD has be activated. Wait a few hours and you should have it.


I've tried about half a dozen calls, I am saying it slow and deliberately. I get the 'monty python horse clopping sound' for about 10 seconds and then 'please hold on while I transfer you'



Apparently however I am reading that this may happen if you have a password on your account. How would I disable the password online or do I need to talk to a CSR? (I'm pretty sure I *don't* have a password)

Edit: After trying just saying 'DirecTV on Demand' the system told me about DoD and asked if I wanted to activate by pressing 1. I did and it then connected me to a CSR. I simply asked 'Can I activate DoD' and he told me 'You will need to wait until March since you have a HR21'. I said thank you wand went on my way. I tried calling again, saying it as normally as possible but no matter what it wants to transfer me to a CSR. Is it possible that DTV turned this off?

Edit 2: I do have a balance but its not due till the 16th. Will this make a difference to me activating DoD?


----------



## tobwco

aphex said:


> I've tried about half a dozen calls, I am saying it slow and deliberately. I get the 'monty python horse clopping sound' for about 10 seconds and then 'please hold on while I transfer you'
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently however I am reading that this may happen if you have a password on your account. How would I disable the password online or do I need to talk to a CSR? (I'm pretty sure I *don't* have a password)
> 
> Edit: After trying just saying 'DirecTV on Demand' the system told me about DoD and asked if I wanted to activate by pressing 1. I did and it then connected me to a CSR. I simply asked 'Can I activate DoD' and he told me 'You will need to wait until March since you have a HR21'. I said thank you wand went on my way. I tried calling again, saying it as normally as possible but no matter what it wants to transfer me to a CSR. Is it possible that DTV turned this off?
> 
> Edit 2: I do have a balance but its not due till the 16th. Will this make a difference to me activating DoD?


Aphex, 
I am getting same results as you. I tried calling a few times today & kept getting transferred to a CSR. I was transferred to a technical specialist who was rather cool & informative. He said since they ran the beta test on the HR-21 last week, they discovered a number of bugs. He asked supervisor & he stated the end of February before they are ready to re-release the update for the HR-21. I can only assume it will run later than that, probably March. So maybe they put a cap on being able to activate via automation over the phone.
He also stated that once DOD will be available on the HR-21 700, DOD should show up right away without having to call in to activate it. I don't know the truth behind that though. I guess we'll wait & see since activating over the phone is in-operative.


----------



## ftblguy

I just got DOD enabled today on my HR21-700. Oddly enough, I missed the last CE update yesterday, but I've had my receiver networked for about three weeks now.


----------



## utech626

My DOD was enabled Sunday evening  I did nothing, no calls, no updates to account settings just kept the receiver connected to internet. I have never had DOD enabled until yesterday and have only had HR21's.


----------



## desertbriez

i have DOD on my HR21-700!!!! i already d/l 3 things to test! i'll play around with it more when i get home this evening!


----------



## TDLA

DoD only works with an internet connection, correct???


----------



## RayN999

The only HR2x device I have on my account is an HR21-700, after last Friday's CE, I did a restart on Saturday (to refresh because of some annoying lag issues). DoD was then enabled. I also looked at my account, and it has the DirecTV On Demand line with $0.00 charge as latest activity, dated 2/8.

So it seems that I was able to get it without having an HR20 on mine. I've downloaded a few programs from some channels already, but I get a 'Comedy Central is Unavailable' when I try to choose 1249. Oh well...

So I go back & try it immediately after this post, and sure enough Comedy Central is available (time to download some South Park). Go figure!

Been lurking for a while, been trying out CEs since late December, so far the experience is great. Wife just kinda rolls her eyes & asks "You're running a BETA on our DVR??" when I stay up on Fridays to install the latest CE. I have a few other PCs on our network, and I'm known for having beta software of one type or another on the network almost all the time.

My first post, go easy on me.

Ray Nelson


----------



## Mattazuma

I got home tonight & DoD was working on my HR21-200. I'm glad I sprung for the 6MB DSL connection last year .


----------



## aphex

Like others - my DoD just started working sometime over the last 48 hours and has already populated the list. Pretty cool. Currently on 6mbit DSL but I'm considering having charter install their 15mbit service. It would be pretty funny to use Charter Cable to download shows from DirecTV.


----------

